# Nervous about theme



## ShadyManor13 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey haunters,
I've held a walk-through haunt in my garage for the past two years and it is yet to follow a consistent theme. There have been clowns, butchers, and ghosts, all bottled up into one small haunt. This year my dream (or nightmare, muahaha) is to really focus on a theme.
I was thinking of a hospital in which tots are guided into a waiting room, past some crazy patients, and eventually to a confrontation with "The Doctor" himself. I'm excited about sticking with a theme, but also quite apprehensive. I've been worrying if the theme is strong enough, and if trick or treaters will be willing to go along with a story. In previous years, the idea of random monsters just popping out was simple, and very "classic halloween theme" as opposed to something abstract like a doctor. 

I don't know if I'm making any sense, but any ideas would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What ever works for you...since it's not about money.

I'm a big believer it themes myself..but hey, you are your own producer..sooooo...go with what you like and if your audience likes what they are getting, well then you have achieved what you wanted to do.

This work for you?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

As long as the decor strengthens the theme, why worry?
A sign above the walk-thru door with "Shady Manor Sanatorium/Hospital/Asylum", tells the TOT's just what to expect.
Maybe a costumed "nurse" out front, scheduling new "patients" with the Doc.
Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I like the idea.. I'm not sure fear of Doctor's offices is really an abstraction per se.. Ask any little kid who is about "shot" age


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

my bro and I have a "random stuff popping out" haunt clowns, doll, butcher ,butchers, madam leota.

we try to find all encompassing themes and back stories. Our 09 Haunt was called "The Final Resting Place" our 08 haunt was called "Night Terrors"


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

Well it's always easier to do a "themed" haunt if you have a backstory, so I'd start there. Maybe something about how "The Doctor" was actually a patiant (how ever you spell it) in the asylum and how he believed he was a doctor and operated on some of the patiants and killed them. This way you can make a list of "scenes" you want to use for your haunt, which will make it a little easier to do but make sure you can tell your backstory at some point to the tots. Like have one of the crazy people run out and tell the kids what's happening. Good Luck


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

I have to agree with Rasputin, as long as you are sticking to one theme having a good backstory will make a haunt great. I think the themed idea is great I have always gone with a single theme and have grown the backstory over the years.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

A hospital theme works pretty well, I would add an element to make it a little more frightening, how about a black market organ farm? Something to make the goings on at the hospital darker and out of the ordinary.


----------



## ShadyManor13 (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks for all these ideas guys. I've become much more confident of sticking with a theme, the crazed patient running out and telling the story would be great, and will definetely make the story more sinister


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Body bags hanging from the ceiling!


----------

